# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Microsoft Office 2019 Pro-Plus Genuine Lifetime License for PC Windows

## costas.panago

Καλημέρα. Θέλω να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται με αυτές τις ηλεκτρονικές άδειες που κυκλοφορούν δεξιά και αριστερά για εφαρμογές όπως το office. 

Πληρώνεις , σου στέλνουν το product key και ύστερα κατεβάζεις  την εφαρμογή από π.χ. το site της Microsoft και την ενεργοποιείς. Είναι απατεωνιά ή όντως γίνεται και έτσι ; Η εφαρμογή λειτουργεί κανονικά ή μπορεί να σου ζητήσει μετά από κάποιο διάστημα τίποτα κουλά ;

Το ρωτάω γιατί βλέπω σωρηδόν διαφημιστικά αλλά και πολύ πράμα στο ebay.

Το έχει τολμήσει κανείς ;

----------


## p270

Αν το key το λαβεις απο την microsoft εισαι οκ απο απου αλλου απατεωνια εκτος εαι αν αγορασεις την εφαρμογη απο ααταστημα και σου δοθει μαζι με το cd

----------


## vasilllis

Χρησιμοποιώ πολλά χρόνια το συγκεκριμένο.σε επανεγκατάσταση έπειτα από format ο κωδικός σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί και ξαναγορασα άλλο.updates παίρνει κανονικά.
Τώρα αν είναι παράνομα ή όχι ,μεγάλη ιστορία.

----------


## Ste7ios

Παράνομα είναι σε κάθε περίπτωση. Είναι άδειες τύπου MAK που ανήκουν σε κάποια εταιρία, πανεπιστημίο ή άλλο οργανισμό που αγοράζουν μαζικά και όταν αντιληφθούν την κλοπή μπορούν να τα αποσύρουν ανα πάσα στιγμή...

----------


## nick1974

> Καλημέρα. Θέλω να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται με αυτές τις ηλεκτρονικές άδειες που κυκλοφορούν δεξιά και αριστερά για εφαρμογές όπως το office. 
> 
> Πληρώνεις , σου στέλνουν το product key και ύστερα κατεβάζεις  την εφαρμογή από π.χ. το site της Microsoft και την ενεργοποιείς. Είναι απατεωνιά ή όντως γίνεται και έτσι ; Η εφαρμογή λειτουργεί κανονικά ή μπορεί να σου ζητήσει μετά από κάποιο διάστημα τίποτα κουλά ;
> 
> Το ρωτάω γιατί βλέπω σωρηδόν διαφημιστικά αλλά και πολύ πράμα στο ebay.
> 
> Το έχει τολμήσει κανείς ;



μια χαρα ειναι, 
τουλαχιστο 15 χρονια σε αρκετα μηχανηματα μονο τετοια εχω οπως κι οι περισσοτεροι.
Αν ειναι αγορασμενα και μεταπωλημενα απ την ιδια την εταιρια η αν καποια κλειδια μεταπωληθηκαν σ αυτη απο κανενα υπαλληλο ειναι κατι που ετσι κι αλλιως σαν πελατη δε σε ενδιαφερει ουτε εχεις καμια ευθυνη (αν και στο μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο τους ειναι κανονικοτατα μεταπωλημενες).
Επι πλεον ΟΛΑ ανεξαιρετως τα κλειδια που θα αγορασεις απο Ελληνικα καταστηματα ειναι τετοιων αδειων.
btw αν θες για εταιρικη χρηση ειναι αλλο πραγμα (εκει θα παρεις απο μαγαζι με τιμολογιο κομμενο στην εταιρια) 







> Το έχει τολμήσει κανείς ;



ΟΛΟΙ, και οπως καταλαβαινεις απ τις απαντησεις (ο αλλος πχ πιστευει πως αν αγορασεις απο ms σου στελνουν cd) το ιδιο κανουν και οσοι τα θεωρουν απατη.


btw εννωειται καλυτερα να αγορασεις απο κανονικα μαγαζια που πουλανε τετοιες αδεις και κλειδια (ενα 10ρικο εχουν) κι οχι απο οποιον να ναι στο ebuy του 1 ευρω γιατι πιθανον ειναι φοιτητικα και θα κλειδωσουν

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilllis (22-05-19)

----------


## p270

Αν πας σε καταστημα υπαρχει και το cd μαζι με το cd key ,αν κανει online αγορα τοτε κατεβαζεις την εφαρμογη και σου στελνουν αμεσα online και το key

----------


## nick1974

> Αν το key το λαβεις απο την microsoft εισαι οκ απο απου αλλου απατεωνια εκτος εαι αν αγορασεις την εφαρμογη απο ααταστημα και σου δοθει μαζι με το cd







> Αν πας σε καταστημα υπαρχει και το cd μαζι με το cd key ,αν κανει online αγορα τοτε κατεβαζεις την εφαρμογη και σου στελνουν αμεσα online και το key




 ψαξου ποσα rt υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα στα Ελληνικα.καταστηματα τπυλαχιστο οσον αφορα windows (spoiler alert: ΚΑΝΕΝΑ)

----------


## p270

https://www.plaisio.gr/desktop-lapto...-KW9-00133.htm


https://www.plaisio.gr/desktop-lapto...-T5D-03216.htm

πιστεύεις οτι τα παραπάνω ειναι άυλα;

----------


## nick1974

> https://www.plaisio.gr/desktop-laptop/software/windows/Microsoft-Windows-10-Home-64-bit-Greek-DSP-KW9-00133.htm[/URL]
> 
> 
> https://www.plaisio.gr/desktop-lapto...-T5D-03216.htm
> 
> πιστεύεις οτι τα παραπάνω ειναι άυλα;



πηγαινε παρτα να δεις αν ειναι αυλα η οχι, αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως αναφερεις dsp κι ειχα πει για rt...

----------


## p270

> πηγαινε παρτα να δεις αν ειναι αυλα η οχι, αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως αναφερεις dsp κι ειχα πει για rt...



ο φίλος δεν αναφέρει πουθενά για rt η dsp

----------


## kioan

Παρακαλώ ας συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση χωρίς αλληλοπροσβολές

----------


## finos

> Αν το key το λαβεις απο την microsoft εισαι οκ απο απου αλλου απατεωνια εκτος εαι αν αγορασεις την εφαρμογη απο ααταστημα και σου δοθει μαζι με το cd



οχι πλεων . ακομη και απο την m$ να το παρεις . ενα κλειδι σου ερχετε , κανεις λογαρισμο στην m$ σηνδεεις το key με τον λογαριασμο και μετα κατεβαζεις το προιον .

----------

nick1974 (22-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> ο φίλος δεν αναφέρει πουθενά για rt η dsp



οκ για να τελειωνουμε, θεωρεις οτι καποιος ειναι διατεθημενος να βαλει το χερι στην τσεπη (εκτος κι αν παιζει καμια προσφορα 1 ευρω) για να παρει dsp αδεια?
για ποιο λογο? για να τη χασει στην πρωτη στραβη? και γιατι να τα ενεργοποιησει αν ειναι ετσι και να μη τα κρατησει ετσι? απλα για να χει πληρωσει για κατι ημιαχρηστο?
Επιπλεον οι dsp που.πουλανε εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι νομιμες (αφου αυτο σε καιει) κι οχι για να κλειδωσουν με τα δικα τους ΟΕΜ μηχανηματα?
dsp θα δικαιολογουταν να παρει μονο για λαπτοπ που ετσι κι αλλιως αν χαλασει κατι το πεταει, αλλα σ αυτη την περιπτωση παλι για oem μιλαμε, ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΔΕ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ cd, dvd, κασετες η δισκους βινυλιου. στην ημινομιμη περιπτωση δινουν ενα αυτοκολλητο







> οχι πλεων . ακομη και απο την m$ να το παρεις . ενα κλειδι σου ερχετε , κανεις λογαρισμο στην m$ σηνδεεις το key με τον λογαριασμο και μετα κατεβαζεις το προιον .



 ακριβως, εδω και χρονια



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ste7ios

Με την εντολή slmgr -dli μπορεί να δει κανείς τι άδειες έχει εγκατεστημένες για να είναι ξεκάθαρο τι έχει αγοράσει...

Η μεταπώληση σύμφωνα με τους όρους χρήσης απαγορεύεται. Σε δικαστήριο που έγινε στις ΗΠΑ με την Oracle το 12 αυτό υποτίθεται ανατράπηκε αλλά δεν έχω κάποια ενημέρωση για το πως εξελίχθηκε...

----------

aktis (22-05-19), 

kioan (22-05-19), 

nick1974 (22-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Η μεταπώληση σύμφωνα με τους όρους χρήσης απαγορεύεται. Σε δικαστήριο που έγινε στις ΗΠΑ με την Oracle το 12 αυτό υποτίθεται ανατράπηκε αλλά δεν έχω κάποια ενημέρωση για το πως εξελίχθηκε...



στις ΗΠΑ για καποιο λογο υπερισχυει ο "εταιρικος νομος" απ τον κανονικο. Στην Ευρωπη μια χαρα μεταπωλουνται και αν βρεθει οποιοδηποτε κολημα εντος κοινοτητας το κανεις μεσω Σουηδιας η ...δε θυμαμαι, ειναι αλλη μια χωρα.
btw αυτο με την oracle Στελιο νομιζω παιχτηκε Γερμανια (εκτος αν ειναι διαφορετικη περιπτωση). 

btw ασχετα με ολα αυτα οι αδειες που αγοραζει και μεταπωλει ενα ιντερνετικο μαγαζι (οι οποιες αγοραζονται συνηθως γι αυτο το σκοπο) ειναι καθ ολα νομιμες στην Ευρωπη. Επισεις οι αδειες που ανακυκλωνονται απο σκραπ μηχανηματα εφ οσον ειναι rt ειναι επισεις νομιμοτατες. (δεν ισχυει μονο για sw της ms, αλλα και για πολυ πιο σημαντικα και ακριβα πραγματα) Επισεις οι αδειες που μεταπωλουνται απο εταιριες (εδω ειναι πολυ μεγαλο κεφαλαιο και κυριως παιζει πολυ στη βορεια ευρωπη για να βγαλουν δωρεαν τις δικες τους αδειες) ειναι κι αυτες νομιμοτατες.
Τελικα το μονο που μας μενει ειναι οτι διπλα σε ολα αυτα υπαρχουν και αδειες που αγοραζονται και πωλουνται χωρις την επιγνωση του ιδιοκτητη (συνηθως απο εκπαιδευτικους) και καποιες φοιτητικες με ημερομηνια ληξης.
Αν πεσεις στη δευτερη περιπτωση απλα μια μερα μετα απο 1-3 χρονια θα δεις οτι η αδεια εληξε (και κατι τρεχει στα γυφτικα... ετσι κι αλλιως αν μιλαμε για windows 10 δεν κλειδωνουν). Τωρα οσον αφορα την πρωτη περιπτωση, το πιθανοτερο ειναι να μη το μαθεις ποτε




Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chip

το ιντερνετικό μαγαζί δεν αγόρασε 1000 ξεχωριστές άδειες για να τις κάνει ότι θέλει. Αγόρασε 1000 εταιρικές άδειες που τις αγόρασε σε χαμηλή τιμή ακριβώς με τη συμφωνία ότι πάνε όλες σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο εταιρικό πελάτη (πχ σε κάποιο υπουργείο, σε κάποια ασφαλιστική εταιρεία σε κάποια μεγάλη επιχείρηση κλπ...). Από τη στιγμή που δεν γίνεται χρήση με τον όρο που αγοράστηκαν δεν ισχύουν.

Βασικά στο site της Microsoft υπάρχουν οι όροι με τους οποίους πωλούνται τα προϊόντα της, ενώ μπορεί κάποιος να τηλεφωνήσει και στην ίδια τη microsoft και να ενημερωθεί για τους όρους χρήσης....

----------


## 744

Δεν υπάρχει ολίγον ... έγκυος.

Κατά παρόμοι τρόπο, δεν υπάρχει ολίγον νόμιμο ή ημι-νόμιμο.

Άδειες δεν μεταπωλούνται και είναι ξεκάθαρο χωρίς αμφισβητήσεις.

Επίσης υπάρχουν διάφορες άδειες που εξαρτώνται από τον πελάτη. ΟΕΜ ή τελικός χρήστης κλπ.

Άρα λοιπόν, όταν η όποια εταιρία πουλά μια άδεια στα 100€ και εσύ την βρίσκεις 5€ σε κάποιο site από κάποιον που δεν τον ξέρεις, πόσο νόμιμο λες να είναι?

Απορώ πως το συζητάμε κιόλας...

----------


## vasilllis

Ο όρος δεν είναι νομος όμως.αν θέλει έχει τον τρόπο να κλειδώσει τις άδειες που εσκεμμένα "μοιράζει" .ένα "μαγαζί" που αγοράζει 1000 άδειες office θα έχει και 1000 άδειες windows και για να έχει 1000 pc θα είναι αξιοπρεπείς εταιρία.
Επίσης ο φοιτητής έχει μια άδεια στο όνομα του(ακαδημαϊκή ταυτότητα) (εδώ στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον)

----------

nick1974 (23-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

παιδια αν ζειτε στο αμερικα καλα κανετε και ακολουθειτε τους νομους της συγκεκριμενης χωρας (αν και δε ξερω αν κι αυτο περι πιο ισχυρου εταιρικου κανονισμου απο κρατικου νομου αν ισχυει σε ολη την αμερικη αλλα τεσπα, αν ζειτε σε state που αυτο ισχυει τεσπα) αλλα το να μιλαμε εντος Ευρωπης που ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ισχυουν τετοιοι νομοι, και εχουμε και τη Σουηδια που ξεκαθαρα τους καταδικαζει, ειναι λιγο ακυρο και δε ξερω καν γιατι το συζηταμε.
Αν καποιος αρεσκεται το ιδιο προιον να το πληρωνει 20 φορες παραπανω επειδη το λεει ενας εταιρικος ορος ο οποιος ειναι ημιπαρανομος σε πολλα κρατη ειναι δικαιωμα του

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ste7ios

Σε ότι αφορά τις μεγάλες εταιρίες δεν αγοράζουν π.χ. 1000 μεμονωμένες άδειες / κλειδιά. Εκτιμούν τι περίπου θα χρειαστούν (από 250 άδειες και πάνω), συμφωνούν την τιμή με τη Microsoft (enterprise agreement), και τέλος της χρονιάς γίνεται το true-up, μια απογραφή δηλαδή (devices, CPU cores, κλπ) και χρεώνονται για ο,τι έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει.

Στο volume licensing πέρνεις μόνο ένα ή δύο κλειδιά (KMS ή και MAK). Το KMS το εγκαθιστάς στον license server και οι άδειες εγκαθίστανται αυτόματα. Τα MAK άντε να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις για προσωπικό που απουσιάζει καιρό από την εταιρία καθώς τα πρώτα απαιτούν συχνή επικοινωνία με τον license server.

Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές δεν υπάρχει κάτι που μπορεί να μεταπωληθεί... Οπως και με τις OEM/DSP άδειες που δένουν στο hardware.

----------


## 744

Υπάρχει software που μεταπωλείται? Δείτε τους όρους τους.

----------


## klik

Στην Ευρωπαϊκή ενωση ναι επιτρέπεται η μεταπώληση  sw και οχι μονο σρη Σουηδία. Υπαρχει νομοθεσια αναρτημένη. Η νομοθεσία της ΕΕ υπερισχύει της πολιτικής της microsoft.
Αν ηταν ιδιωτικο συμφωνητικο με ορους που καθοριζονται απο κοινού θα ισχυαν αυτοι οι οροι. Αλλα οι εταιρειες sw μπορουν να λενε οτι θελουν στους ορους αλλα επειδή εσυ δεν εχεις λογο σε αυτους τους ορους και χρειάζεσαι το "μονοπωλιακό" sw, σε καλυπτει η γενικη νομοθεσία της ΕΕ.

----------


## nick1974

> Υπάρχει software που μεταπωλείται? Δείτε τους όρους τους.



ποιος χεζει τους ορους που πανε κοντρα σε νομους?
Αν μου υπογραψεις ενα χαρτι που λεει οτι εισαι σκλαβος μου κι οτι εχω δικαιωμα ζωης και θανατου πανω σου εχει καμια αξια?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Στην Ευρωπαϊκή ενωση ναι επιτρέπεται η μεταπώληση  sw και οχι μονο σρη Σουηδία. Υπαρχει νομοθεσια αναρτημένη. Η νομοθεσία της ΕΕ υπερισχύει της πολιτικής της microsoft.



σωστα, στην ΕΕ επιτρεπεται η μεταπωληση, αλλα στη Σουηδια καταδικαζονται οι τακτικες eula με ηλιθιους ορους γι αυτο την ανεφερα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ste7ios

Ξεκαθάρισε αυτό, και όλα είναι μια χαρά όταν αγοράζεις μεταπωλημένη retail έκδοση...

----------


## nick1974

ε ναι, ολα ειναι μια χαρα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 744

ΟΚ, ας υποθέσουμε ότι αν φτάσει κανείς σε δικαστήριο και ίσως κερδίσει αν τυχόν τον κατηγορήσει η εταιρία (βάλε όποια θέλεις).

Όμως, αν το sw που αγόρασες σε τιμή χώμα,  _εν πλήρη συνειδήσει_ και εκ προθέσεως, από κάποιον που το μεταπωλεί παράνομα, εσύ τί είσαι στα μάτια του νόμου?

Επίσης αν αγοράσεις sw έμμεσα αποδέχεσαι τους όρους. Μετά όμως διαμαρτύρεσαι και αυτό σε νομιμοποιεί?

Τέλος, πέρα από τις τιμές, που ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ είναι πολύ υψηλές για ένα προϊόν ευρείας κατανάλωσης όπως π.χ. το Word (που είναι και crap sw...) διαφωνώ ΚΑΘΕΤΑ και ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΙΑ με την αιχμαλωσία της συνδρομής που πλέον η πλειοψηφία των εταιριών ασπάζεται.

Πρέπει οι παραγωγοί sw να φέρουν τις τιμές σε λογικά πλαίσια, ώστε να μπορεί κανείς να το αγοράζει νόμιμα, να έχει υποστήριξη και να στηρίζει επίσης τον παραγωγό.

Δυστυχώς φαίνεται ότι δεν το αντιλαμβάνονται οι περισσότεροι...

----------


## Ste7ios

Καμία ιδιωτική συμφωνία δεν είναι υπεράνω του νόμου. Εφόσον η νομοθεσία νομιμοποιεί την πώληση ενός μεταχειρισμένου αγαθού δεν βλέπω γιατί να έχεις πρόβλημα.

Νομικό πρόβλημα ίσως έχεις αν το αγαθό που αγοράζεις πωλείται παράνομα, στην περίπτωση π.χ. μιας εταιρίας που περιγράφω παραπάνω που κάποιος πονηρίδης βγάζει χαρτζιλίκι πουλώντας κάποιο MAK κλειδί ή άλλο παρόμοιο. Και όχι απέναντι στον δημιουργό του λογισμικού αλλά στον νόμιμο ιδιοκτήτη του.

Για να πω την αλήθεια βέβαια μια κάλπες έγκυρη απάντηση στο θέμα μπορείς να έχεις μόνο από δικηγόρο.

Crap ή όχι ευτυχώς υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές σε πολύ λογικές τιμές ή και τελείως δωρεάν για όσους δεν χρειάζονται κάποιες από τις δυνατότητες του MS Office...

Το συνδρομητικό μοντέλο - για μένα - δεν το γουστάρω καθόλου, το βρίσκω ασύμφορο αλλά για μια εταιρία μπορεί να έχει πλεονεκτήματα...

----------


## nick1974

> ΟΚ, ας υποθέσουμε ότι αν φτάσει κανείς σε δικαστήριο και ίσως κερδίσει αν τυχόν τον κατηγορήσει η εταιρία (βάλε όποια θέλεις).
> 
> Όμως, αν το sw που αγόρασες σε τιμή χώμα,  _εν πλήρη συνειδήσει_ και εκ προθέσεως, από κάποιον που το μεταπωλεί παράνομα, εσύ τί είσαι στα μάτια του νόμου?
> 
> Επίσης αν αγοράσεις sw έμμεσα αποδέχεσαι τους όρους. Μετά όμως διαμαρτύρεσαι και αυτό σε νομιμοποιεί?
> 
> Τέλος, πέρα από τις τιμές, που ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ είναι πολύ υψηλές για ένα προϊόν ευρείας κατανάλωσης όπως π.χ. το Word (που είναι και crap sw...) διαφωνώ ΚΑΘΕΤΑ και ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΙΑ με την αιχμαλωσία της συνδρομής που πλέον η πλειοψηφία των εταιριών ασπάζεται.
> 
> Πρέπει οι παραγωγοί sw να φέρουν τις τιμές σε λογικά πλαίσια, ώστε να μπορεί κανείς να το αγοράζει νόμιμα, να έχει υποστήριξη και να στηρίζει επίσης τον παραγωγό.
> ...



το να καταλαβεις πως στην ΕΕ αυτοι οι "οροι" ειναι παρανομοι και πως εκ των πραγματων δε γινεται να δικαστουν τετοιες υποθεσεις με βαση ανυπαρκτους νομους δεν παιζει ε?






> Ξεκαθάρισε αυτό, και όλα είναι μια χαρά όταν αγοράζεις μεταπωλημένη retail έκδοση...




εδω θα προσθεσω κατι που ανακαλυψα (μαλλον αλλος το ανακαλυψε και εγω απλα το μαθα και ειναι λεπτομερεια που εδω ισχυει), οι rt εφ οσον ειναι καινουργιες μεταπωλουνται και το ιδιο κι οι ομαδικες αδειες κανονικα χωρις προβλημα, αλλα αν ειναι απο ανακυκλωση παλιου μηχανηματος πρεπει -για να σαι νομιμος τυπικα- να την πουλησεις ως μεταχειρισμενη (οκ στην Ελλαδα αποκλειεται να ασχοληθει ανθθρωπος με κατι τετοιο, αλλα ...δε θυμαμαι που, ειχε γινει μια κομπλα με ανακυκλωμενο software και ο πωλητης εφαγε προστιμο επειδη δε το πουλησε ως μεταχειρισμενο αρα υπεθετε πως ηταν καινουργιο)

----------


## nepomuk

S/W κατα μια ενοια ειναι και τα βιβλια , οι παλαι ποτε κασετες, δισκοι κοκ.
Οτι κι αν γραφει ο δημιουργος , εκδοτικος οικος ,ο εχων τα δικαιωματα :Ειναι
δυνατον να απογορευσει την μεταπωληση ,τον δανεισμο κτλπ ,ενος καθολα γνησιου
αντιτυπου;Το "κλειδι" ενος Λογισμικου εργου , ενα αλφαριθμητικο δηλ αποκτα "υλικη"
υποσταση ακομα και με το μηνυμα του ηλεκτρονικου ταχυδρομειου , επομενως
δυναται να μεταπωλειται , δανειζεται ,ενοικιαζεται.Στο φιναλε υπαρχουν και τα 
H/W κλειδια με πραγματικη υλικη υποσταση ,πχ οι "παντρεμενες" καρτες συνδρομητικης
τηλεορασης.Ειναι κι αυτο μια μορφη S/W, η συγκεκριμενη καρτα δεν "παιζει" πλεον σε αλλον
δεκτη-αποκωδικοποιητη,ομως  ειμαι παρανομος αν το δανεισω,μεταπωλησω για λιγες μερες;
Αν ο παραγωγος ηθελε αποτρεψει τετοιες "αθεμιτες" συναλλαγες,η τεχνολογια προσφερει 
παμφθηνα πλεον συστηματα γεωγραφικου εντοπισμου.

----------


## Ste7ios

Ομαδική άδεια στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να πουλήσεις και δεν και έχει νόημα να πουλήσεις καθώς 1. κλειδώνουν στο μηχάνημα όταν εγκατασταθούν, 2. Δεν τις έχεις πληρώσει, δεν έχεις χρεωθεί παρά μόνο στο τέλος του χρόνου με το true-up...

----------


## nick1974

> Ομαδική άδεια στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να πουλήσεις και δεν και έχει νόημα να πουλήσεις καθώς 1. κλειδώνουν στο μηχάνημα όταν εγκατασταθούν, 2. Δεν τις έχεις πληρώσει, δεν έχεις χρεωθεί παρά μόνο στο τέλος του χρόνου με το true-up...



εμενα μια αδεια απ το goodoffer24 (μολις τωρα το δα... τοσο πολυ με εκαιγε τι ειδους αδειες εχω :P) ειναι κανονικη RT και την ειχα αγορασει 10-15 ευρω.
να προερχονται ολες αυτες απο ανακυκλωση η μηπως τελικα τους τις πουλαει η ιδια η ms ?

----------


## Ste7ios

Κάτι άλλο παίζει που μας διαφεύγει... Μεταχειρισμένη άδεια πρόσφατου προϊόντος; Χλωμό.

----------


## nick1974

> Κάτι άλλο παίζει που μας διαφεύγει... Μεταχειρισμένη άδεια πρόσφατου προϊόντος; Χλωμό.



Στελιο να σου πω τι πιστευω πως παιζει, η ms τους τις πουλαει σε τιμη χωμα ωστε να προωθησει τα προιοντα της. Γι αυτο και το office κλασσικα το δινει 25-35 ευρω (ενω αν ηταν απλα τιποτα φοιτητικο η κλεμμενο θα πουλιοταν στα 4-5-10 οπως το δινουν στο ebuy).
Οποτε η πλακα ειναι για ολους εδω τους ...μετοχους της ms που γκρινιαζουν περι νομιμοτητας, οτι αυτο ειναι πολυ πιο νομιμο απ τις oem που πουλανε στα Ελληνικα μαγαζια και καλα ως dsp

----------

vasilllis (27-05-19)

----------


## Ste7ios

Δεν μου αρέσει να κάνω εικασίες, ούτε πιστεύω σε θεωρίες συνομωσίας... Θεωρώ πως δεν έχει καμία ανάγκη να προωθήσει τα προϊόντα της. Έχει εδρεωθεί όσο δεν πάει, και τα πάει άριστα με τις business (και όχι άδικα) που εκεί είναι το ψωμί για αυτούς...

Με τη λιανική εξαιρέσεις γενικώς δεν κάνουν. Μόνη εξαίρεση η προώθηση των 10... Θα ήταν άλλωστε κάκιστη εμπορική τακτική.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Γιατί δεν κοιτάτε λιγάκι τι λέει και η ίδια η Microsoft;
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/howtotell/shop.aspx




> With  the exception of Product Key Cards (PKC’s) distributed with COA’s,  Microsoft *does not distribute products keys             as standalone products*.* If you see a listing on an auction  site, online classified ad, or other online page advertising             product keys for sale, it’s a good indication that the keys  are likely stolen or counterfeit.* If you were to             purchase and use a stolen or counterfeit product key to  activate Windows installed on your PC, the key may not             work for activation, may already be in use on another PC, or  it might be blocked from use later by Microsoft             when the key is reported stolen. The best way to get  everything you expect up front is to buy             genuine Microsoft software preinstalled on a new PC or             genuine Microsoft software from an *authorized reseller.*



[ Όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη μετάφραση του πρωτότυπου ] _"Αν δείτε μια καταχώρηση σε ιστοσελίδες δημοπρασιών ή δικτυακή διαφήμιση ή άλλη δικτυακή σελίδα που διαφημίζει κλειδιά προς πώληση είναι μια καλή ένδειξη ότι τα κλειδιά αυτά είναι κλεμένα ή ψεύτικα" 
_Ναι πολλοί έχουν ...εμπειρία από τέτοια κλειδιά. Ναι μπορεί να δουλεύουν και μετά από ...10 - 20 χρόνια. Αυτό όμως *ΔΕΝ* τα κάνει νόμιμα! Ανα πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να μείνετε με το ..κλειδί στο χέρι! Ορίστε η πραγματική τιμή των Windows 10 Home https://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/p/wi...e/d76qx4bznwk4 *145 ευρώ*. Το αν αγοράζετε κλειδιά VLK ( Volume Licensing Keys ) ή κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο είναι παράνομο για ιδιώτες. Τόσο απλό. Επίσης να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι άλλο πράγμα η ενεργοποίηση των Windows και άλλο η αυθεντικότητα του κλειδιού που ...αγοράσατε! Σε τελική ανάλυση κακώς δίνετε έστω και 7 ευρώ γιατί πολύ απλά και εύκολα μπορείτε να ενεργοποιήσετε ( για πάντα και να κάνoυν κανονικά και updates ) την δοκιμαστική έκδοση των Windows! Αυτό όμως είναι ...άλλο ανέκδοτο.
Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας *η Microsoft δεν πουλά κλειδιά και θεωρεί όσα πουλιούνται κλεμένα ή ψεύτικα*. Αυτά!

----------


## klik

Βρε τζαμπατζη της ενέργειας, "it is a good indication" δεν σημαίνει οτι ειναι παρανομο που ερμηνεύσεις εσυ. Η MICROSOFT  φυλάγεται και δεν εκτίθεται με αυθαίρετ α συμπεράσματα. 
υγ. Με τετοιες μπακαλιστικες ερμηνείες στα γραπτα αλλων πιστευουν καποιοι οτι μπορουν να βγαλουν και ενεργεια απο το 0 και συνωμότησε το συμπαν για να κρυψει τη μεθοδο.

----------


## nick1974

> Γιατί δεν κοιτάτε λιγάκι τι λέει και η ίδια η Microsoft;
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/howtotell/shop.aspx
> 
> [ Όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη μετάφραση του πρωτότυπου ] _"Αν δείτε μια καταχώρηση σε ιστοσελίδες δημοπρασιών ή δικτυακή διαφήμιση ή άλλη δικτυακή σελίδα που διαφημίζει κλειδιά προς πώληση είναι μια καλή ένδειξη ότι τα κλειδιά αυτά είναι κλεμένα ή ψεύτικα" 
> _Ναι πολλοί έχουν ...εμπειρία από τέτοια κλειδιά. Ναι μπορεί να δουλεύουν και μετά από ...10 - 20 χρόνια. Αυτό όμως *ΔΕΝ* τα κάνει νόμιμα! Ανα πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να μείνετε με το ..κλειδί στο χέρι! Ορίστε η πραγματική τιμή των Windows 10 Home https://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/p/wi...e/d76qx4bznwk4 *145 ευρώ*. Το αν αγοράζετε κλειδιά VLK ( Volume Licensing Keys ) ή κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο είναι παράνομο για ιδιώτες. Τόσο απλό. Επίσης να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι άλλο πράγμα η ενεργοποίηση των Windows και άλλο η αυθεντικότητα του κλειδιού που ...αγοράσατε! Σε τελική ανάλυση κακώς δίνετε έστω και 7 ευρώ γιατί πολύ απλά και εύκολα μπορείτε να ενεργοποιήσετε ( για πάντα και να κάνoυν κανονικά και updates ) την δοκιμαστική έκδοση των Windows! Αυτό όμως είναι ...άλλο ανέκδοτο.
> Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας *η Microsoft δεν πουλά κλειδιά και θεωρεί όσα πουλιούνται κλεμένα ή ψεύτικα*. Αυτά!



Κωστα RT αδειες εχω. Οποτε ειτε εχουνε ερθει απο ανακυκλωση ειτε εχουν αγοραστει κοψοχρονια απ την ms -η οποια μια χαρα πουλαει κλειδια- ειτε με οποιο τροπο κι αν εφτασαν να πουλιουνται ειναι ΝΟΜΙΜΟΤΑΤΕΣ κι ας λεει η καθε ms οτι θελει.

btw δε ξερω απο ποτε ειναι αυτο το κομματι του eula (πιθανο αρχαιο πριν τα 8ρια και παρεμεινε) αλλα η ms μια χαρα πουλαει κλειδια. Η δουλεια της ειναι, και το κανει και χωρις μεταπωλητες μεσα απ τη σελιδα της https://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/stor...ctions/windows

Στην τελικη δεν καταλαβαινω την τοση πρεμουρα, ακομα και vlk να ταν και να κλειδωναν μετα απο καποιο διαστημα (ασχετα αν τα 10ρια δεν κλειδωνουν ετσι κι αλλιως ποτε και ειναι ουσιαστικα freeware με ενα υδατοσημο, οπως ειναι και το winrar και καμποσα αλλα προγραμματα, αν και συνηθως οχι αυτου του βελινεκους) ποιος σκοτιστηκε να βαλει τη γατα του να κλαιει?







> Βρε τζαμπατζη της ενέργειας, "it is a good indication" δεν σημαίνει οτι ειναι παρανομο που ερμηνεύσεις εσυ. Η MICROSOFT φυλάγεται και δεν εκτίθεται με αυθαίρετ α συμπεράσματα. 
> υγ. Με τετοιες μπακαλιστικες ερμηνείες στα γραπτα αλλων πιστευουν καποιοι οτι μπορουν να βγαλουν και ενεργεια απο το 0 και συνωμότησε το συμπαν για να κρυψει τη μεθοδο.



Καμια σχεση. Ο Κωστας ειναι το ακριβως αντιθετο απ τους τσαρλατανους του αεικινητου. 
Οτι εχει καποια τυπολατρικα κολληματα ειναι αλλο θεμα (πολλοι καθηγητες πασχουν απο αυτο και κατα συμπτωση 2 που γνωριζω ειναι κι αυτοι Φυσικοι )

----------

nepomuk (27-05-19)

----------


## demy

πριν λίγο καιρό μου έδωσε φίλη δικό της κλειδί, δωρεαν, μαζι με το προγραμμα για να το περάσω, ε δεν δουλευε με τιποτα. το είχε παρει κ η ιδια με 10 ευρω απο μαγαζι. τωρα εχω μόνο ονλαιν ms office και συνδεομαι με το φοιτητικό λογαριασμό στη microsoft.

----------


## moutoulos

Είναι άδειες εννοείται "παράνομες", και όσοι απο εσας πιστεύεται το αντίθετο, περάστε την σε επιχείρηση.

Για προσωπική χρήση είναι Οκ. Δουλεύει για όσο δουλεύει ... και πιθανών να μην "κλειδώσει" ποτέ, αλλά με 
ρίσκο. Εξάλλου το να δώσεις 15$ για την "άδεια" και να σου δουλέψει 1-2 χρόνια ... τα έχεις κάνει απόσβεση.

Αν θέλεις η άδεια στο PC σου ... να δουλεύει και αύριο, δεν ασχολείσαι με τέτοια κλειδιά.

----------


## nick1974

τελικα τυχαια επεσα πανω στο ολο θεμα για το αν ειναι νομιμο η οχι το ολο στορι, και οπως πιστευα και αρχικα, προφανεστατα και ειναι ΝΟΜΙΜΟ και λεγεται gray market http://wikipedia.qwika.com/en2el/Grey_market


το ολο θεμα το ανακαλυψα ψαχνοντας το πως γινεται καποια steam keys να τα αγοραζουμε παμφθηνα απο σελιδες κολοσους και επεσα πανω σ αυτο:
https://ggu.gr/ο-λόγος-που-τα-παιχνί...g2a-είναι-τόσ/
Επισεις με λιγο ψαξιμο θα δει καποιος απειρες ιστοριες οπου προιοντα πουλιουνται με αυτο τον τροπο (στην ιδια κατηγορια ανηκουν και τα κινητα που παιρνουμε απο Σκρουτζομαγαζα απο παραεισαγωγη ενω προοριζονταν για αλλες χωρες) οπως και για προιοντα τα οποια κυκλοφορησαν ως δειγμα η οτιδηποτε αλλο και μεταπωλουνται (επισεις εχουν αθωωθει τετοιες περιπτωσεις και συμβαινουν νομιμοτατα, και απο Ευρωπαικα δικαστηρια και απο διεθνη... λιγο ψαξιμο εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον)
Μια περιπτωση που διαβασα ειναι με τη ΝΙΚΟΝ οπου φυσικα εχασε το δικαστηριο και το μονο που μπορει να κανει ειναι να μην υποστηριζει με εγγυησεις τις μηχανες που πωληθηκαν με τετοιους τροπους (κι αν ο αλλος την εχει παρει σε τιμη χωμα σκασιλα του για την εγγυηση)

----------

